# ICS theme



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone else wondering how long before we see tons of them? Wouldn't mind one for theme Chooser

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Already some out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1167075

Couple there, forget where I saw the others.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just thought since the leak video today they could really see what it looked like..those two lob there are 1.50$ and are more honeycomb don't look like ics

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

That video was a fake.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"JungleKing76 said:


> That video was a fake.


Been confirmed to be legit

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump anything?

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------

